# WTS New Pioneer DDJ RX DJ controller $600



## rileylikkk (Oct 14, 2015)

We stand behind everything we sell. 

If you are not satisfied with your purchase, 

you can return it for a replacement or refund. 

Items must be returned within a 15days of purchase

We completely guaranteed our customers that all items are brand new original

Site to buy. www . itsmagnitude . com

Pioneer DDJ RZ DJ controller $1,400
Pioneer DDJ RX DJ controller $600
Pioneer DDJ SZ DJ controller $1,300
Pioneer DDJ SX2 DJ controller $450
Pioneer DDJ SR DJ controller $400
Pioneer XDJ R1 DJ system $400

Pioneer XDJ-700 Compact Player
Pioneer CDJ 2000nxs Multi Player $1000
Pioneer CDJ 900nxs Multi Player $799
Pioneer XDJ 1000 Multi Player $590
Pioneer XDJ RX Rekordbox DJ System $799

Pioneer DJM-S9 DJ Mixer $1,300
Pioneer DJM 2000nxs DJ Mixer $1,400
Pioneer DJM 900nxs DJ Mixer $1,100
Pioneer DJM 900SRT DJ Mixer $1,500
Pioneer DJM 750 K DJ Mixer $500

Pioneer XDJ AERO wireless dj system $380
Pioneer 1x PLX 1000 turntable $500
Pioneer 2x PLX 1000 turntable $800
Pioneer RMX 1000 Remix Station $350

We ship internationally via FedEx and its free shipping to various countries


----------



## J.A. (Oct 20, 2015)

sounds great...is shipping to US free as well?
or it's free if the order is made for a particular sum of money?


----------



## Mick (May 13, 2013)

J.A. said:


> sounds great...is shipping to US free as well?
> or it's free if the order is made for a particular sum of money?


This looks like spam bro. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

PayPal ready.
P.m. sent. 
COD


----------

